# FreeBSD boot partition on UEFI partition with GRUB?



## svenster (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi FreeBSD users.

I'm considering installing FreeBSD 9.2 or 10.x on an Asus P8Z77-V motherboard which has UEFI. Currently there is an IMSM (Intel fake RAID) RAID 1 array with GUID Partition Table (GPT). The first partition is FAT for UEFI, which contains GRUB. The second partition contains Fedora 19. I'm able to launch the UEFI shell, then grubx64.efi, then the entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom

```
menuentry 'FreeBSD X.X {     set root='(hdX,X)'     chainloader +1 }
```
 should allow me to boot?

If so, will the normal installation procedure copy the needed files to my existing boot partition (if I specify) without overwriting? Perhaps I can skip the dedicated boot partition step of the installation and copy only the necessary files to the boot partition?

Thank you,

Sven


----------



## vanessa (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Sven and welcome to the forum!

The FreeBSD installer has a handy expert mode of operation. If you choose it, you have to prepare (format) and mount the destination partition manually under /mnt. Then the installer will extract everything to /mnt without asking for a boot partition. This way you will have to also manually configure GRUB and add an option for booting FreeBSD besides Fedora.


----------

